

Alaska first state to allow Internet voting, but the system cannot be trusted - koenigdavidmj
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/11/03/alaska-election-nightmare/

======
dthal
The federal government is going to have to step in and establish standards
here. State elections for federal office affect the entire nation, and indeed
the entire world. Given how close U.S. elections often are, it wouldn't take
much to produce enough of a shift in Congress to change, say, the likelihood
of obtaining authorization for a war.

------
swalsh
I guess this is the system being used:
[http://www.scytl.com/products/election-day/scytl-online-
voti...](http://www.scytl.com/products/election-day/scytl-online-voting/)

it would be nice if they posted the source code...

